# Christmas  Haul / Christmas list  and black friday  freebies sales/ deals  list yours here



## Barbie1 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Christmas  Haul / Christmas list  and black friday  freebies sales/ deals  list yours here*

I have bought makeup so far for Christmas for myself lol and I bought these wildfox tops too

  1. I saved 40 dollars on these tees online at the trend botique they already have a lot of their black friday sales on today so you should check a lot of the retailors you buy from you dont have to wait to get good deals .







  2.






  Didnt get these below but still want to buy them

  3. alcohol flavored lip balm these are cute I dont know why but I want all the flavors unfortunately you cant order these until nov 27th so I have to wait   no real alcohol just inspired flavors slutty red head is a flavor too I want that one lol.This would make such cute stocking stuffers for adults.






  by Aromaholic these are already cheap and affordable so you dont really need a promo code for these

  4. more wildfox clothes 






   I know ULTA always has good black friday sales and they give out these cute freebies with makeup samples in them their like little goodie bags they do it every year.They already have some of the black friday deals listed on their website as a preview for friday.Cyber monday has good deals online too for just about everything.

  I think I might buy this too its called the ilookbook pro by shany cosmetics but I havent been able to find the pro set anywhere yet .I just found this on overstock.com but its 40 dollars 45 with shipping normally its only 30 but since it is not available / sold out elsewhere I just bought it today for full price.It looks like an amazing set it comes with everything I highly recommend this for the makeup lover gift this year.They have other i look book pro sets but this is the one thats sold out just about everywhere as far as shany cosmetics is concerned.I like the fact it looks like a laptop and is portable super cute design.






  My christmas shopping is done ! share your christmas list wants / buys.

  Overall I'am waiting to buy anything else I want on cyber monday the deals on black friday didnt impress me at all most clothing retailors  were only giving a select number of items on sale instead of the entire stock which they normally do which sucks but I'am not paying full price so if I were you I'd wait for the better sales plus free shipping day is coming up in december too.

  Sephora didnt impress me with sales 

  Victoria Secret gives an ugly tote with purchases over 75 dollars I dont even want that freebie lol and Ulta black friday sales didnt impress me either and Ulta's freebies looked really cheap this year not worth it.

  Models own nail polish is only $ 4.99 right now  but with shipping your pretty much paying full price so its not really a deal.Julep had nail polish colors some select ones for a  $1.

  Too faced cosmetics has 50 percent off any item if you use the code PINKFRIDAY with purchase of their mascara and you can get three free mini samples with any 75 dollar purchase this is one of the better black friday deals I have seen regarding makeup.Its on the toofaced.com website.





  Some sales still going on even though black fridays over .

  At Nordstrom you can get 40 % off  and they have good beauty deals with free samples going on right now that look more impressive than sephoras freebies at the moment.

  Some gifts you can get for free when you buy these brands of makeup 

















































  These are some of the freebies with purchases they have more on their website.

  Bloomingdales started their cyber monday sales early its cyber sunday on their site. I got this wildfox sweatshirt from the barbie dreamhouse collection for around 70 dollars  there its originally 108 I got mine in blue unfortunately wildfox.com the website doesnt work when you try and add an item to your cart it says adding but doesnt do anything I suspect its because their are too many effing people on that website even though they have no sales going on right now lol .I'am glad I was able to find this on another website.Wildfox.com customer service is really shitty though so beware.Their official website has a lot of problems right now you cant even buy anything and their stock is low so if your looking for something in particular its probably already sold out / out of stock by now  .I like their clothing but the cheap website glitches during big holiday sales time I'am not a fan of.






  I got this nail polish from HSN.com they had 10 dollar nail polishes from O.P.I and free shipping.Its called Italian love affair its like a light pale pink color.










  I also bought this from revolve clothing another wildfox sweater this ones real preppy but its super cute reminds me of their barbie collection stuff they have out right now too.






  On the wildfox.com website I got the blue top I posted earlier and this top both of them are sold out now 






 you cant really see it because of her hair but its cute

  I really liked their slouchy tees so I got the pink one and blue one I posted both earlier in this thread






  wildfox.com has a 30 % off cyber monday sale right now 

  I got a free 10 dollar bracelet from bebe I didnt have to buy anything I could of got anything for 10 dolars and with the cyber sale 30 off I didnt have to pay anything because I had 10 dollars from bebe rewards I had to use.

  I also got this Barbie tee it is also from wildfox it says all of barbies jobs on the back super cute I have been looking for this everywhere finally got mine in pink.








  it says doctor , lawyer , teacher , surgeon , dentist , nurse , vet , ballerina , rockstar, actress and it goes on and on lol.






 I need this shirt too lol


----------

